# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  سوني تبدأ إرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.3 إلى Xperia Z و ZL و ZR و Tablet Z

## mohamed73

أعلنت  شركة سوني أنها بدأت اليوم إرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.3 إلى مجموعة من أجهزتها  التي أطلقتها هذا العام وهي Xperia Z و Xperia ZL و Xperia ZR والحاسب  اللوحي Xperia Tablet Z. ويأتي هذا التحديث بعد أيام قليلة من إطلاق نفس التحديث لجهازي Xperia Z1 و Xperia Z Ultra.
فيما يلي أبرز الميزات التي يجلبها التحديث كما نشرتها سوني على موقعها:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] التي تتضمن تحسينًا في الأداء ونعومة أكبر في الواجهات والرسوميات.تطبيق Smart Social Camera الذي تم إطلاقه حصريًا لهاتف Xperia Z1 أصبح متوفرًا الآن ضمن التحديث لجهاز Xperia Z Ultra كذلك.تحديث  جميع تطبيقات سوني الرسمية بالكثير من التعديلات والتحسينات، من ضمنها  تطبيقات Messaging و MyXperia و Smart Connect و TrackID وغيرها …دمج تطبيقات WALKMAN و Album و Movies مع الخدمات السحابية لشبكة سوني الترفيهية Sony Entertainment Networkإطلاق  خدمة Xperia Themes التي تتيح للمستخدم تحميل عناصر الواجهات لتغيير شكل  واجهات هاتفه. الشركة لم تذكر المزيد من التفاصيل حول هذه الميزة لكنها  وعدت بالحديث عنها بالمزيد من التفصيل لاحقًا
يُذكر أن سوني كانت قد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]خلال العام القادم، منها Xperia Z و Xperia ZL و Xperia Z Ultra و Tablet Z.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## esmial

مشكور على المعلومة

----------

